# fly tying table for sale.



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]My dad built this fly tying - computer desk out of solid oak with matching fly tying staition.
The desk is on display at swan point landing - orvis in Rockport,Tx
For information call dave at orvis. (361)729-7926
Or send me a PM with questions or more ifnormation.


----------

